# Suggestions on New Piranha?



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey I was wondering if you guys could help me out with picking a new piranha.. Currently I have a Gold spilo and irritan in 2 diff tanks..It is the irritan that I have in a 20 gal tank that I would like to get rid of.. Any suggestions on what to get the list that im am considering is a white diamond, marginatus or maybe a altuvei..Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Are you planning on buying a new tank or staying with the 20 gallon for the new fish?


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I plan on keeping my 20 gallon because I have 3 tanks and have no room right now to upgrade to a bigger tank.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Why do you want to get rid of the irritan?


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Just believe that my irritan is very boring and its time for a change..He doesnt swim at all..I've tried my best to give him time to adjust roughly 8-9 months but he sits in a corner all the time. I have a powerhead and I tried dimming lights but to no avail. I'm basing my decision on time it took my current piranha(gold spilo) to acclimate to tank (my brother's purple piranha which he's had far lest time in 30 gallon) and my irritan still has not changed. At times he would flash glimpses of being aggressive..I have my 20 gallon community tank next to his and he would constantly attack the glass going after the other fish so I had to block it so he would stop hitting the glass. Right now I'm ready to sell him cheap and get something else. My wife wont let me get another tank so only way I can upgrade the tank is if somehow the community tank fish die. Which is very unlikely.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

A powerhead in a 20 gallon with a Irritan? thats like a damn escalator leading to a brick wall.









If he is really 8-9 months + since you got him consider him deformed, as well as going to suffer from a shortened life. Very cruel to put a river fish in such a small tank.

As for another P to put in a 20 gallon. 0


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

just make your 20 gal as a community tank unless you are getting at least a 30 gal for a new solo piranha.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, if you want little colorful fish that swim around a lot, and can fit in that tank, just get 10 or 15 molies, guppies, platies, swordtails, and tetras. youll love that tank then.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Escoteric you seem to have a lot to say about my choice on a irritan..If you would of read in my intial reply on "new irritan" you would of seen that I made a educated decision on buying a irritan not because I thinks its cool but based strictly on what room I have (currently have 3 tanks)and the advice of a sponsor who I purchased it from. My first statement was "Bigger tank is always better" I didnt buy a fish because I had a spare tank lying around I asked him if a irritan would be okay in said tank. If you dont have anything constructive to say keep your comments to yourself. The meaning of this board is to help people who look for answers. I'm not new to piranha's so dont treat me as such. Before deciding to place a powerhead in the tank I did a search on whether it was feasible and tried it. Before you start trying to put people down read the post...


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

No, This site is dedicated to Piranha and information on them.

Which sponsor?

Pedro himself told me 40 long and nothing less so I find this very hard to beleive.

Do you understand the footprints on a 20 gallon? And the fact you put some current in there for what? So a Irritan can run into the glass?

As for Piranha I take much pride in my full blown Irritan.. And before I bought a FISH I spent over a month planting and getting my tank set. I have also owned Piranhas for over 6 years.

If you are not new to Piranhas then maybe you would know anything about Irritan?
Or even the Serra species.

It makes me sick knowing some fool has an Irritan in a damn 20 gallon when I have a 300gph powerhead in a 55 gallon and my Irritan swims 20 out of 24 hours in everyday?

Dont take it out on me that your wife wears the pants and you cant get a formidable tank for a fish you go out and buy.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

oh yea and its ESOTERIC not ESCOTERIC.

look it up in the dictionary and learn something new today.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

As far as Im concerned this thread is dead you honestly can't comprehend anything! You have nothing useful to contribute.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

All you need is a bigger tank not a new P...irritans get boring if not enough room to swimm...







!


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thank you for your help! Mr. Hannibal its very much appreciated.


----------



## BKtomodachi (Jul 28, 2004)

The general idea of everyones posts is something like this: No matter what spilo you put in a 20, it will not be very exciting. Period. Nor will it live a natural life if left there.

Bigger tank is the soloution here.


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

S.sanchezi is a small P, bigger is better & cooler,tanks that is. Killer whales should not be in aquariums but they are.


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

BKtomodachi said:


> The general idea of everyones posts is something like this: No matter what spilo you put in a 20, it will not be very exciting. Period. Nor will it live a natural life if left there.
> 
> Bigger tank is the soloution here.


 i agree :nod:


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

I must say that in my opinion (and others'), a bigger tank is called for. I don't know of any P that would be too happy/healthy in a 20.

The other problem you'll run into is if you get another P and put it in your 20, they might be ok for a short period of time, but they'll soon outgrow their living arrangement. At that point, you'll still find yourself stuck with a fish in a 20 gallon tank, without a way of upgrading to a more suitable tank size.

I'd personally try to get your wife to fold and let you get a bigger tank, then you'll have a slew of options as to what you can get.


----------

